# U.S. Navy ship collisions



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Deleted post.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm confused on how this can continue to happen. It doesn't help that other than us being aware it's happened we never hear why or how. And to learn that there has been more than the two we heard about just this year?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Since this is the second in 2 months,I'm beginning to think it is an inside job.These ships have the latest technology and then there are humans to pick up the slack.So how do they not know a huge ship is heading straight for them?Man and machine missed it twice and billion dollar ships are extensively damaged and there was loss of life.These things don't just happen.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Seems we should make sure the Navy folks don't drive and text?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Read something this morning about these collisions. They are looking at the possibility the nav systems were spoofed. Evidently it's already happened with two other commercial ships.

But this still ignores what dawg said, where were the eyes?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

havasu said:


> Seems we should make sure the Navy folks don't drive and text?


That wouldnt surprise me. When I was in the Navy, there wernt any of that personal electronic stuff and cell phones just started coming into use when I retired 22 years later.
I remember 'Walkmans' being the big thing back then. Guys were walking around with earplugs stuck in their ears listening to music. They were finally banned except for when sailors hit the rack for the night aboard ship or were off duty while ashore.
Now that you mentioned that Havasu, I think Ipads are issued to sailors nowadays. I read that on one of the online military sites, I think Navy Times.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You would think the ocean is big enough for 2 boats! Wouldn't these ships show blips on a radar screen? It's not just one boat not watching, it's 2.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They weren't in open water, they were in a heavy shipping lane covered with boat traffic.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> You would think the ocean is big enough for 2 boats! Wouldn't these ships show blips on a radar screen? It's not just one boat not watching, it's 2.


Surface radar is limited with close in ranging not to mention sea clutter. Civilian ships are minimally manned. There are no lookouts on civilian ships.


----------

